# site credits



## Guest (Nov 18, 2011)

New to the site; I've searched everywhere on the site for an explanation of what "Credits" are, what they're used for, and how to use them with no luck. Can anyone clue me in. Thx


----------



## Tech420 (Jul 1, 2011)

Absolutely nothing at all......seriously


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Seriously, I wondered the same thing when I first joined. But ya, not a thing.


----------



## GreatScott (Jan 5, 2011)

It separates the haves from the have nots.

Are you pissed about it? Want to start an Occupy movement? Great, me too.

Occupy SnowboardingForum has just begun. We will keep it to OSF until there is an Occupy San Francisco movement.

Please no tents though. The mods have an itchy tear gas finger.




I've posted enough nonsense for one day. I'm leaving work now.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2011)

Lmfao; what the hell did I just learn?!?! Tech... it sounds Big Brother-ish; Thunder... just doesn't know, lol; & Scott...made it okay to be a "have not"; don't want to start a movement, don't own a tent, too old to sleep on concrete, just want to know why the hell they're there; they're there for a reason and getting nebulous, cryptic answers just makes me want to know even more,,,, maybe the Big Bro of snowboarding is somehow using them to monitor our activity.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

when you reach the magic number you will know...


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

GreatScott said:


> It separates the haves from the have nots.
> 
> Are you pissed about it? Want to start an Occupy movement? Great, me too.
> 
> ...


-1740. You. Make. Me. Sick.


----------



## Alcyo (Feb 12, 2008)

Take this!


----------



## GreatScott (Jan 5, 2011)

fattrav said:


> -1740. You. Make. Me. Sick.












9876543210


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Ahahahahahahah.


----------



## GorgeDad (Jan 24, 2011)

Apparently they had a purpose a long time ago... you could trade them for stuff. They no longer have any value, they simply measure how often you post.


----------



## GreatScott (Jan 5, 2011)

fattrav said:


> -1740. You. Make. Me. Sick.







<<< Cough cough


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks Dad & Snowolf, that makes sense; don't know how this thread deteriorated into such a wacky direction.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

:laugh:

I got my deficit down to -1497 then logged in next morning and its back to -1899 or something. FML :laugh: 

Think we had a discussion about how the creds thing does some peoples head in even though it doesn't mean anything really...

Anyone wanna donate? This's killing me!


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

grafta said:


> :laugh:
> 
> I got my deficit down to -1497 then logged in next morning and its back to -1899 or something. FML :laugh:
> 
> ...


I just donated you 5 credits, and you get another 5 for this reply. Don't spend 'em all in one place. :cheeky4:


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

i dunno what the fuck you guys are talking about... i buy e-crack and e-hookers by the fistfull with my shit. 

its the only reason i post here..


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

:laugh: thanks dude 

gonna have to spend a bunch of time posting inane bullshit to get back to zero :thumbsup:


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

ShredLife said:


> i dunno what the fuck you guys are talking about... i buy e-crack and e-hookers by the fistfull with my shit.
> 
> its the only reason i post here..


bingo!

10char


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

maaaaaaan the e-hookers are worth it homie... 


money ain't a thang when you're making it e-rain credits all over some e-skanks face in a back e-alley of sb.com


G!


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

ShredLife said:


> maaaaaaan the e-hookers are worth it homie...
> 
> 
> money ain't a thang when you're making it e-rain credits all over some e-skanks face in a back e-alley of sb.com
> ...


Ah ha! I get it, that's what the Premium VIP Lounge is about then?


----------



## GreatScott (Jan 5, 2011)

ShredLife said:


> maaaaaaan the e-hookers are worth it homie...
> 
> 
> money ain't a thang when you're making it e-rain credits all over some e-skanks face in a back e-alley of sb.com
> ...


It's all fun and games until you get an e-virus. Norton's new anti-virus update is ribbed for her pleasure.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

grafta said:


> :laugh: thanks dude
> 
> gonna have to spend a bunch of time posting inane bullshit to get back to zero :thumbsup:


Hmm, if i quote myself do I get 5 credits as well... wonder where this could lead :cheeky4:


----------



## GreatScott (Jan 5, 2011)

GreatScott said:


> It's all fun and games until you get an e-virus. Norton's new anti-virus update is ribbed for her pleasure.


1725.10 at the time of this post.

UPDATE: 1726.87 after self-quoting.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

GreatScott said:


> 1725.10 at the time of this post.
> 
> UPDATE: 1726.87 after self-quoting.


Mine went from -1850 to -1848 after self quoting so not sure whats up with that... like my backwards jump of 400 overnight :thumbsdown:


----------



## civic2tegg (Sep 30, 2011)

Donate them man... There are alot of hungry kids out there this holiday season!!!


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

1,000,000 credits and $1.25 will get you a cup of coffee -- if you can find a place that takes credits.


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> Yeah, in earlier versions of the forum software we had an "E-Store" where you could "buy" "E-things" not real goods. You could buy a bigger avatar, emboldened titles, change the color of your user name. send "E-Cookies" to friends. We even had an "E Lottery" where people could gamble and some won big time credits. Just a way to have a little fun. Since an upgrade to VB Forum 2.0 I think, the E-Store quit working. Now these credits do not mean anything.
> 
> The way the system works is you get I think 5 credits for a post. If that post then gets quoted, you get an extra 5 points. Starting a thread earned 10 credits and every post in that thread got you 5 credits and so on. When you do not post and people stop quoting you or posting in threads you start, soon you start losing credits.
> 
> I am pretty sure that the way to not loose those credits (if you care) is to use the banking option and transfer your credits to savings where they earn interest and I don`t think the savings account will loose credits from inactivity, but I am not positive about that. I hope we can get this E store running again because it was actually a lot of fun....:thumbsup:


WTF... I'm at -8,221.44 credits. I don't post as much anymore (intentionally spending less time on forums), but I believe my posts are generally pretty helpful (I've also tried to shorten my posts as they used to be super long... back when all of us were on snowboard.colonies.com and BurtonAvenger was El Snowboardo of something like that).


----------



## Redmond513 (Jan 27, 2011)

haha..I just requested a loan. Anyone wanna donate


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Come on man, you're in the positive! You're doing better than most of us :laugh:


----------



## Redmond513 (Jan 27, 2011)

grafta said:


> Come on man, you're in the positive! You're doing better than most of us :laugh:


haha..im in the positive because I requested the loan. I think I need to repay or face penalties.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Hmm, didn't know you could do that! I'm willing to get into hock... now where to find. Off I go! Cheers


----------



## Redmond513 (Jan 27, 2011)

grafta said:


> Hmm, didn't know you could do that! I'm willing to get into hock... now where to find. Off I go! Cheers


yeah, there is a penalty...."Amount must be between 100.00 and 1,000.00 Credits, and may be moderated. Minimum payments of 10% need to be paid back every 30 days to avoid late fees. Interest on outstanding balances is 20%. You may set up automatic payment plans. Your credibility rating may impact your interest rates or spending abilities."


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Ahahahah, so stupid. It'll be interesting to see if it 'pays' off for me


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

*Necro of the day...*



grafta said:


> Ahahahah, so stupid. It'll be interesting to see if it 'pays' off for me


Holy shit the credit loan thing is the worst! 



I'm paying back as much as I can but the interest is killing my balance.

Ok, so what happens if I don't pay it back? Who's the debt collector here? Donutz? Snowolf?

Think Donutz is in my area so I better look out :laugh:


----------



## Clarion (Jan 6, 2011)

Can somebody donate to put me in the positive please? :thumbsup:


----------



## AIRider (Dec 25, 2010)

I've been posting like a maniac the last month or so, and I'm out of debt, was negative -900, now time to accumulate credits for the summer


----------



## Clarion (Jan 6, 2011)

Also, I just realized I got bumped up to 'member' from 'junior member' today. How does the progression work? Is it by time? Number of posts?


----------



## AIRider (Dec 25, 2010)

I think it's time. Every year, cuz I joined a month before you and I'm senior, grafts joined a year before me and he's veteran. If my logic is correct than the status changes every year


----------



## Clarion (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks.

AIRider.... every time I see your avatar I have trouble *not* looking at it. Good thing it's not an animated image... Would me bonkers....

Kinda like this one....

Removed image because it might be offensive.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

AIRider said:


> I've been posting like a maniac the last month or so, and I'm out of debt, was negative -900, now time to accumulate credits for the summer


Don't forget to put some in savings. Think that's the key to not getting into the negative during summer break :thumbsup:


----------



## Clarion (Jan 6, 2011)

Um... I just realized after posting... Am I allowed to post such things? Should I delete the image?


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

I didn't see a problem with that :laugh:

Does make things look like a boys club though...


----------



## Clarion (Jan 6, 2011)

Grafta, you're right. I realized the "eff you" animated image on the first page is waaaaaaay more offensive than the one I posted. So, I'm putting it back.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

That is synchronizing hilariously with the music i'm listening to


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Wonder what the most credits accrued in one 24hr period is?


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Clarion said:


> Um... I just realized after posting... Am I allowed to post such things? Should I delete the image?


Lets play a game. We both get credits for posting and quoting. You quote me, I'll quote you.

Ready... GO!


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

grafta said:


> Lets play a game. We both get credits for posting and quoting. You quote me, I'll quote you.
> 
> Ready... GO!


Anyone can play!


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

grafta said:


> Anyone can play!


spam
10char


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

IdahoFreshies said:


> spam
> 10char


Agreed
10char


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

grafta said:


> Lets play a game. We both get credits for posting and quoting. You quote me, I'll quote you.
> 
> Ready... GO!


quoteddddd

oh goddamit there is a time limit! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

grafta said:


> Agreed
> 10char


quoted for credits:cheeky4:



also i found this video looking at the mogul thread....they all look like tools

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aqCta2KZnOU&feature=related


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

IdahoFreshies said:


> quoteddddd
> 
> oh goddamit there is a time limit! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


shit I know, 60sec. :thumbsdown:


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

IdahoFreshies said:


> quoted for credits:cheeky4:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The song playing on that clip is dope. RDX, Jamaican dancehall crew. Yep, saggin pants n butterz :thumbsdown:

:laugh:


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> Yeah, in earlier versions of the forum software we had an "E-Store" where you could "buy" "E-things" not real goods. You could buy a bigger avatar, emboldened titles, change the color of your user name. send "E-Cookies" to friends. We even had an "E Lottery" where people could gamble and some won big time credits. Just a way to have a little fun. Since an upgrade to VB Forum 2.0 I think, the E-Store quit working. Now these credits do not mean anything.
> 
> The way the system works is you get I think 5 credits for a post. If that post then gets quoted, you get an extra 5 points. Starting a thread earned 10 credits and every post in that thread got you 5 credits and so on. When you do not post and people stop quoting you or posting in threads you start, soon you start losing credits.
> 
> I am pretty sure that the way to not loose those credits (if you care) is to use the banking option and transfer your credits to savings where they earn interest and I don`t think the savings account will loose credits from inactivity, but I am not positive about that. I hope we can get this E store running again because it was actually a lot of fun....:thumbsup:


you should find out how to get it back up and running, it does sound like alot of fun!

right now i am imagining the e-store looks like an amusement park that has been abandoned for 20 years...it looks exciting and like it used to be full of life, but now it is just sitting in the back corner of the website's code collecting dust all run down and decrepit looking...


the snowboard forum e-store...


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

IdahoFreshies said:


> you should find out how to get it back up and running, it does sound like alot of fun!
> 
> right now i am imagining the e-store looks like an amusement park that has been abandoned for 20 years...it looks exciting and like it used to be full of life, but now it is just sitting in the back corner of the website's code collecting dust all run down and decrepit looking...
> 
> the snowboard forum e-store


Perhaps that's why I'm a bit obsessed by it? Always was interested in old broken down stuff


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

grafta said:


> Perhaps that's why I'm a bit obsessed by it? Always was interested in old broken down stuff


if you like that then you will like this blog page i found (you probably have seen it)...i think its creepy as shit

10 Most Incredible Abandoned Theme Parks on Earth | A Peek Into The Most Exciting Amusement Parks in the World


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

IdahoFreshies said:


> if you like that then you will like this blog page i found (you probably have seen it)...i think its creepy as shit
> 
> 10 Most Incredible Abandoned Theme Parks on Earth | A Peek Into The Most Exciting Amusement Parks in the World


Cool site. Amazing places to take photos though. There def is something creepy about places like that for sure.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Only 10 more credits and I can make a minimum payment! Woo!


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

grafta said:


> Lets play a game. We both get credits for posting and quoting. You quote me, I'll quote you.
> 
> Ready... GO!


post/credit whores! :cheeky4:


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

earl_je said:


> post/credit whores! :cheeky4:


I have no idea what you are talking about :dunno:



IdahoFreshies said:


> quoteddddd
> 
> oh goddamit there is a time limit! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO





IdahoFreshies said:


> quoted for credits:cheeky4:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





grafta said:


> shit I know, 60sec. :thumbsdown:





grafta said:


> The song playing on that clip is dope. RDX, Jamaican dancehall crew. Yep, saggin pants n butterz :thumbsdown:
> 
> :laugh:





grafta said:


> Perhaps that's why I'm a bit obsessed by it? Always was interested in old broken down stuff





IdahoFreshies said:


> if you like that then you will like this blog page i found (you probably have seen it)...i think its creepy as shit
> 
> 10 Most Incredible Abandoned Theme Parks on Earth | A Peek Into The Most Exciting Amusement Parks in the World





grafta said:


> Cool site. Amazing places to take photos though. There def is something creepy about places like that for sure.





grafta said:


> Only 10 more credits and I can make a minimum payment! Woo!


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

grafta said:


> Only 10 more credits and I can make a minimum payment! Woo!


you're in the black! WOOHOO!!! now its time to bail out uncle sam, get him in here posting and quoting shit. Do you think the Chinese accept SBF credits as currency??


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

IdahoFreshies said:


> you're in the black! WOOHOO!!! now its time to bail out uncle sam, get him in here posting and quoting shit. Do you think the Chinese accept SBF credits as currency??


Haha, nah not quite there. I owe about 1400 clams to the man :thumbsdown: Oh and add 20% interest :laugh:


----------



## AIRider (Dec 25, 2010)




----------



## AIRider (Dec 25, 2010)




----------



## Clarion (Jan 6, 2011)

AIRider said:


>


I like this one!


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

holy shit, I need to quit reading these at work... fuckers...


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

AIRider said:


>





Clarion said:


> I like this one!


yes, i do too. def my fav


earl_je said:


> holy shit, I need to quit reading these at work... fuckers...


oh im sure you scrolled down to this one right as your boss walked by right?


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Argh, still about 1200 credits to get back to zero. Kill me now


----------



## Clarion (Jan 6, 2011)

grafta said:


> Argh, still about 1200 credits to get back to zero. Kill me now


How did you get into the positive so quickly? Weren't you at -1200 yesterday?


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

I made the stupid move of borrowing something like 1700 credits to get back to zero. But then you've gotta pay em back


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

otherwise 20% interest... lol


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Indecently, i'm not retarded in real life.

My banking habits are usually quite sound


----------



## Clarion (Jan 6, 2011)

grafta said:


> I made the stupid move of borrowing something like 1700 credits to get back to zero. But then you've gotta pay em back


Just.............


----------



## Clarion (Jan 6, 2011)

grafta said:


> otherwise 20% interest... lol


bumping...............


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Clarion said:


> Just.............


:laugh: sorry forgot to quote :thumbsup:


----------



## Clarion (Jan 6, 2011)

grafta said:


> Indecently, i'm not retarded in real life.
> 
> My banking habits are usually quite sound


our credits..........


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Clarion said:


> bumping...............


why thank you kind sir


----------



## Clarion (Jan 6, 2011)

grafta said:


> :laugh: sorry forgot to quote :thumbsup:


That's a'right. Didn't know you have to wait a minute between posts.


----------



## Clarion (Jan 6, 2011)

grafta said:


> why thank you kind sir


You are welcome.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Clarion said:


> That's a'right. Didn't know you have to wait a minute between posts.


yeah, def slows down the post whoring


----------

